# Bilge rebuild.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got the time + temps to install all my Christmas gifts!!! Here we goooo.

I first ripped out all pumps, thru hulls.
Then ground out all the bad fiberglass air pockets and ruff factory glass work.
Then I made fiberglass peanut butter and filled all the holes and minor cavities and radiused all inside joints.
Then I laid down 4 layers of 1.5oz fiberglass mesh and glassed it in.
Then rolled on 4 coats of white gelcoat (final coat with wax). 
Then cleaned all extra screw holes in the back/filled. 
Then top coated with gelcoat.
Then wet sanded with 800 and final polished it out with 3M Finesse II.
Then re installed Garmin transducer with new deflection plate. (keeps water from spraying up the back of the boat).
Then Installed new thru hull fittings and new live well pump with high speed pickup. 
Then upgraded all hose clamps to 316-SS slot-less groves.
Then installed the new pump motors and float switch.
Then connected in with silicone heat shrink crimps.
Then installed new 10amp breaker for bigger bilge pump.
Then drilled for 316ss garboard drains on rear hull (drilled 6ft in to drain hull water) I only got 1 gal a side.
Then made a 1/2 Starboard bracket with a 90 degree 1-1/8 thru hull for the bilge pump discharge.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sexy


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nothing makes me happier than a clean bilge, it's one of the things I check at boat dealerships 

Them Garmin water deflectors are pricey, I used a Bondo scraper


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looking good and sure you're filled with pride in doing that work yourself.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx guys I enjoyed it, always love working with my hands.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking good!! You’d probably puke if you looked in my boats bilge ! Lol


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Very clean looking. Great job.

Glad to see you did not use the cheap corrugated polyethylene hoses in the bilge.

Those hoses are worthless and also reduce your water flown.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I agree but man-o-man west marine is proud of that hose.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks better than new.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah I agree but man-o-man west marine is proud of that hose.


Try Harbor View next time.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't remember you working this much when you were PierDude.

Nice work. The best part of DIY is you know it was done right and not by some hungover new hire at a marine shop.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got some windscreen clips that works great and a blue sea cable clam for the garmin. I took everything off filled some holes and used that 3M Finesse II and buffed the windscreen and console, I couldn't believe how clear and shiny the windscreen came out took almost all the scratches out. Then had the lower cushion rebuilt. This boat stuff is a lot of work.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Access hatch upgrade.


----------

